# Break-up



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

I just broke up with my boyfriend after almost three and a half years.
I feel like someone just died.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

tofunk said:


> I just broke up with my boyfriend after almost three and a half years.
> I feel like someone just died.


----------



## Hope.n.Faith (Nov 15, 2010)

tofunk said:


> I just broke up with my boyfriend after almost three and a half years.
> I feel like someone just died.


I'm sorry to hear that.







I feel your pain, same thing with me happened a few weeks ago, my relationship of almost 3 years with him. DP on top of it doesn't help. I know what you mean about it feels like a death of a close family member..I have gone from feeling shocked, to sadness, to anger, more sadness and now I'm not sure, kind of numb or a mixture of all of them. I guess those are like the stages of grieving.
Did you initiate the break up, or did he or was it mutual? Was DP an issue/stressor in the relationship? If you would like to talk, message me. Hang in there!


----------



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you so much for your kind words.
I broke up with him. It was sort of because of a culmination of a lot of things. I'm going back to school in February to the opposite side of the country. Long distance had never been a problem with us before, but for the first time in my life things are starting to fall into place. I'm figuring myself out and gaining insight on a lot of the issues that have kept me back before. We'd been together since I was 16, and I'm 20 now. I'm a completely different person, and I think it's time I get to know myself as an individual and not as someone's girlfriend. It's so hard to deal with though because I do still love him. Every couple of hours I start crying again and feel like I made a horrible mistake. I keep trying to shake it off and tell myself that it just takes time, but it's hard to believe that right now. My best gay friend is sleeping over, because last night I couldn't stay alone without sobbing. I had to sleep on the couch next to my dog. 
The worst part is, when I was breaking up with him it was really emotional, and all of a sudden my DP kicked into high gear and it was like I wasn't even there anymore.


----------



## natebookd (Jan 2, 2011)

It sucks right now but I'm sure it is for the best. Our society is just not set up to get married to your love at 16, if anything you would end up missing out on a ton.
Better for the both of you in the long run.


----------



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

natebookd said:


> Our society is just not set up to get married to your love at 16


Actually, I don't believe in marriage =/


----------

